# Selected for DV Lottery! DS260 question



## SuicideBlonde (May 2, 2014)

Hi!

My partner was selected for the DV Lottery for 2015!! 
We've been talking of getting married for a while (been together over 5 years) and now we will be making it happen sooner rather than later! (therefore, not concerned about scrutiny about our marriage, as we have been living together for 3+ years, together 5+ years and its bonafide!)
He has a nice low case number under 500, so my question is does it make a difference how quickly we lodge the DS260 online form (replaces the previous 230 i think) which opens May 19 to be submitted? Does that affect when we will get our interview, is that scheduling based on his case number? We want to be married before submitting the forms as I'm assuming that will be easier than trying to add me later ?
The earliest we will marry and get form submitted will be 5 June, but do you think/know if it will make any difference if we give ourselves a bit more time to have a wedding? Say another month?

i can't seem to find anywhere whether how quickly you submit your DS forms affects your interview schedule/likelihood of getting the visa!

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can have your wedding whenever you decided. You have to be married prior to the interview; better at submission.


----------



## SuicideBlonde (May 2, 2014)

twostep said:


> You can have your wedding whenever you decided. You have to be married prior to the interview; better at submission.


Thanks for the reply...I'm more so trying to figure it whether how quickly you submit your DS forms affects your interview schedule/likelihood of getting the visa, or if this is soley based on your case number.


----------



## Gemma007 (May 4, 2014)

The interviews will be held from 1 October, I believe the order is based on your case number. Check the DV Lottery visa bulletins for 2014 and they will give you an estimated date for an interview. Keeping in mind that it may be completely different this year but start checking the bulletins especially from September.

We have also won for 2015 and our number is in the 600's, very exciting!


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

SuicideBlonde said:


> Thanks for the reply...I'm more so trying to figure it whether how quickly you submit your DS forms affects your interview schedule/likelihood of getting the visa, or if this is soley based on your case number.


It's based on your Case Number mostly. But if you submit your forms late (i.e., close to/after when your CN would become current) then your interview would be delayed beyond the scheduled month. It's not a screaming panic to get your forms in asap but it does take them 4-6 weeks to process your forms after receiving them. If your CN was under 100 I'd recommend sending the forms in soon.

Under 500: your interview would be December or January, or even November maybe.

I don't see a problem with waiting til July to get married and to mail the forms. It'll be end of August before they get to them. Sounds like plenty of time to me but that's up to you.

Good luck.


----------

